# سؤال عن تصنيع الابواب والشبابيك الحديديه



## بدرالدين منعم (28 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوه الاعضاء ارجو منكم شاكرا من كانت لديه خبره عن تصنيع الابواب والشبابيك اعطائي معلومات و تصاميم مع الابعاد


----------

